# My Podcast Interview with Cornelius Vango & My Middle East Travel Stories



## MadAndy (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey everyone, I'm still new here, but really excited to participate in this community, and do what I can to help grow it here in Spain.

I also just started a podcast where I interview people from around the world about their lives, with a special focus on underrepresented voices, communities, and places. It's called "Latitude Adjustment". Time for a bit of self promotion... but it's also aimed at promoting this community, so please help spread the word.

This week I interviewed StP member @Cornelius Vango about their recent adventure hitchhiking across Alaska, their role as Slab City librarian, and we talk about our backgrounds and our travels.

You can catch the episode here.

And you can find the link to subscribe to the podcast through your preferred platform, by going to the Home Page. So far I've interviews a former female pro boxer, Middle East photojournalist, and guests from the Gaza Strip, Lithuania, Senegal, Sri Lanka, and Syria.

@Matt Derrick will also be interviewing me for the StP podcast, about my own travels across the Middle East and North Africa, South Asia, and elsewhere over the past 6 years, my travel advice for these places, and the small nonprofit I founded in Amsterdam. You can catch the livestream on Youtube at 12pm Pacific Coast time, on Sunday, October 14th.

So happy to have found this community. I only wish I had found it sooner!


----------



## Django (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey. Is there a link to download these podcasts? Super interesting and I'd like to listen while im riding


----------



## MadAndy (Oct 8, 2018)

Django said:


> Hey. Is there a link to download these podcasts? Super interesting and I'd like to listen while im riding



Hey @Django ! Yes. If you go to the Home page on the website, there are links to most podcast platforms, or you can search the name through whatever podcast app you normally use to download episodes. If you don't already have a podcast app on your phone, and you're using an Android-based phone, I would suggest going to Google Play, and downloading the app for Podcast Addict. Then you can search for and download the show from within that platform.


----------

